#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  تایپ صحیح کاراکترهای فارسی و انگلیسی در صفحات وب

## nekooee

سلام دوستان.
امروز می خوام یک روشی رو به شما یاد بدم که احتمال زیاد خیلی ها بلد نیستن. اگر دقت کرده باشید در وب سایتهای فارسی زبان مثل وب سایت فارسی خودمون وقتی می خوایم کاراکترهای انگلیسی رو تایپ کنیم همه حروف پس و پیش میشن و متن به هم میریزه. مثلا کد شارژ ایرانسل رو وقتی تایپ میکنید به این صورت در میاد:

----------

*amen*,*REZA164690*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

